# Hurricane/Storm Michael rapidly approaching the florida Panhandle!



## TUGBrian (Oct 8, 2018)

This kinda popped up out of nowhere and headed right for the florida gulf coast! forecasters now expect landafall for the gulf coast of florida in the panhandle (panama city/destin/etc) wed night just 48 hours from now! some predict a cat 1, latest predict it to be a cat 2.

this storm is also predicted to remain a tropical storm as it steams up thru georgia and into the carolinas 

please be careful if you have travel plans or are already in the florida panhandle!

this storm should bring heavy rains to all of the gulf coast of florida, heck some of the bands are already hitting the keys!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 8, 2018)

Wow, now that I'm considering retiring down to FL, I'm noticing way more Hurricane's and Tropical Storm's...I hope everyone stay's safe and out of harms way...


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 8, 2018)

As if the Carolina's didn't get enuff rain from Florence.
BTW, I'm ~60 miles (90 min) inland from the S-edge of the warning.

New Map... ("M"= Major Hurricane).


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Oct 8, 2018)

ronparise said:


> I always liked staying at National Harbor, Reunion, Avenue Plaza and Canterbury.



(That's from Ron's most recent, I think.)

Hey Ron - just checking in - are you out&about at one of your favorites, or are you about to watch some interesting weather?

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT4+shtml/081438.shtml?

"...*the regional hurricane and
global models still favor steady to rapid strengthening, and the NHC
forecast is closest to the Florida State Superensemble...

life-threatening storm surge inundation is expected along
portions of the Florida Panhandle and Big Bend/Nature Coast, and the
storm surge watch has been upgraded to a storm surge warning for
parts of this area.*
"

Take care, all you Florida Panhandle folks!


----------



## Vacation Tim (Oct 8, 2018)

We’re scheduled for a trip to Wyndham Panama City beach checking in Thursday.  Just received a call & email from Wyndham.  PCB is under mandatory evacuation order, so Wyndham is cancelling reservation (and returning points to use year ).  Stay safe if you’re in the area.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 8, 2018)

Panama City looks like it could be a direct hit of Hurricane Michael.
That was an excellent move by Wyndham restoring your points back to your account.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 8, 2018)

I am praying that this hurricane reduce it wind, rain and speed in the next 24 hours and spare our neighbors to the South.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 8, 2018)

_


Vacation Tim said:



			We’re scheduled for a trip to Wyndham Panama City beach checking in Thursday.  Just received a call & email from Wyndham.  PCB is under mandatory evacuation order, so Wyndham is cancelling reservation (and returning points to use year).
		
Click to expand...

_
That's a lot better than what sometimes happens...
Sometimes, guests are told to get out, no refunds/credits ("force majeure").

Ask RCI to credit your account for the booking fee (they did mine for Hurricane Irma)_.
_


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 8, 2018)

looking worse and worse for the panama city/destin/pensacola areas...

now up to a cat 3 prediction for landfall Thursday


----------



## Vacation Tim (Oct 8, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Panama City looks like it could be a direct hit of Hurricane Michael.
> That was an excellent move by Wyndham restoring your points back to your account.


Points are back in my account already.  Have to give Wyndham two thumbs up for this one.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 9, 2018)

WyndhamBarter said:


> (That's from Ron's most recent, I think.)
> 
> Hey Ron - just checking in - are you out&about at one of your favorites, or are you about to watch some interesting weather?
> 
> ...




neither one... Im home in SW Florida


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Oct 9, 2018)

ronparise said:


> neither one... Im home in SW Florida



Glad to hear you're far enough south! Michael still looking likely landfall on the Nature Coast as Cat 3.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 9, 2018)

Its looking pretty bad here I'm in Crawfordville 20 miles south of Tallahassee. I will be on the dirty right side of the storm.  I'm about 3 miles from the gulf waters, hoping the storm surge doesn't reach my house. Stay safe everyone in Michael's path.
Suzanne


----------



## vv813 (Oct 9, 2018)

just quick question.   I think great wyn restored points because of weather but being so far into use year. is there still chance you can lose them for not being  able to book a new vacay.  just thinkin


----------



## bbodb1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Wow, now that I'm considering retiring down to FL, I'm noticing way more Hurricane's and Tropical Storm's...I hope everyone stay's safe and out of harms way...


Colorado is looking better all the time.....


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 9, 2018)

still getting stronger, although I dont feel its keeping up with as bad as the news is making it out to be.

heck there was one station predicting it to get up to a cat4 before landfall. 

thankfully the most damaging winds are rather concentrated, only out to 35miles as of the last NHC update (for hurricane force winds).  we can just hope that it doesnt continue to grow as predicted and the impact where it hits is as minimized as possible!


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 9, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Colorado is looking better all the time.....


Sorry, Colorado is full.  Stay away. 

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 9, 2018)

suzanne said:


> Its looking pretty bad here I'm in Crawfordville 20 miles south of Tallahassee. I will be on the dirty right side of the storm.  I'm about 3 miles from the gulf waters, hoping the storm surge doesn't reach my house.



You may be okay, but just by the hair on your chin.
The NHC Potential Storm Surge Flooding Map shows it stopping just to the South.
Looks like Wakulla Springs will see 3-6' of storm surge.
St. Marks may no longer be with us... 9-12' under water.

See:_ https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/152906.shtml?inundation#contents_
(click on "imagery with labels" and zoom-in to your area)
_._


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 9, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> still getting stronger, although I dont feel its keeping up with as bad as the news is making it out to be.
> 
> heck there was one station predicting it to get up to a cat4 before landfall.
> 
> thankfully the most damaging winds are rather concentrated, only out to 35miles as of the last NHC update (for hurricane force winds).  we can just hope that it doesnt continue to grow as predicted and the impact where it hits is as minimized as possible!



Remember what Jeb Bush used to say - "walk from wind, RUN from water"


Also, notice the National Hurricane Center doesn't even discuss CATEGORY anymore.  They use H for 74 - 110 mph and M for > 110 mph


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 9, 2018)

up to 120mph now


----------



## breezez (Oct 9, 2018)

I’m in Tampa metro area...   So far calm as can be and rain free.

Not that there is every anything good about a hurricane, but this one seems to be moving fast which should minimize inland flooding damage.   Wind and Costal storm surge will be main issue.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 9, 2018)

breezez said:


> I’m in Tampa metro area...   So far calm as can be and rain free.



Nice of Michael to avoid those of us in the peninsula.
To those in the panhandle... Sorry about that.

.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 9, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> Nice of Michael to avoid those of us in the peninsula.
> To those in the panhandle... Sorry about that.
> 
> .



Nice of him to avoid the weekend also when the cruise ships cycle through.  We are headed to MIA on Saturday for a Sun cruise departure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 10, 2018)

some incredible video coming out from the storm hitting...so terribly sorry for all those impacted by this storm.  last reports were winds up to 150mph just before landfall..  its hard to believe that just this past weekend this was nothing more than a blip on anyones radar sitting off the coast of mexico


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 10, 2018)

Thankfully it is a small compact storm.  It is a strong storm.  Image if Ike, which filled the entire gulf, was this strong. Ike weakened just before it moved ashore, unfortunately, Michael is actually strengthening.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 10, 2018)

looks like the resorts closest to landfall (all in panama city) are:

Marriotts Legends Edge
Holiday Inn Bay Point
Sterling Beach Resort
Summit resort
Casa Blanca Resort
Ocean Towers Beach Club
Wyndham Panama City
Panama City Resort and Club
Escapes! Tropical Breeze
Emerald Isle
Landmark Holiday Beach


destin was about 50 miles away and has a number of resorts as well, but hopefully didnt bear the brunt of this!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 10, 2018)

I am just praying now that this storm kept moving at its current speed/pace and out to sea.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 11, 2018)

My heart goes out to all. I am hoping folks recover but with a Cat 4 landfall it does not look good for the Panhandle. Video I saw earlier on Weather Channel is shocking...especially in Mexico Beach where i have visited. At risk of being seen as political...I really think we need to push for more tax money going to FEMA. Or else make our well -funded military take on rebuilding efforts. Which fed govt dept or agency rebuilt infrastructure and public buildings in Iraq and Afghanistan? Mexico Beach looks like a bomb hit it...like a war zone.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 11, 2018)

Panama City and The Panhandle looks like a war zone.  The City and  The surrounding areas
looks liked B52’s bombers  have dropped bombs after bombs in less than 24 hours.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 13, 2018)

I truly hope its not as bad as the news stories show...I keep seeing the same footage of the tiny town of mexico beach from different angles strung together over and over to make it look like miles and miles of coastline and neighborhoods were just wiped out vs that tiny town.

Certainly damage along the coast everywhere, but I hope and pray that its not as terrible as it looks across that large an area (and inland)


----------

